# Bee propolis and steroids - a contradiction



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OK so here it is getting closer to potential tx time and doing much thinking of the pro's and con's of various extras and with my interest in scientific research am perhaps looking into things too deeply when I should be revising for my human biolody exam lol

Started taking propolis again in the mix with honey, royal jelly and pollen, but now I'm thinking prob doing steroids next tx and thought one would cancel the other out.

My thinking in that one cancels the other out is because propolis stimulates the immune system where by steroids supress the immune system which is why they are used to treat elevated nk cells.

Ok so I am taking propolis because it is associated with an improvement in egg quality and there is documented experiments where there shows there is more chance of a pregnancy in those that have endometreosis and have taken propolis than those who have endo and not taking propolis. Endo decreases egg quality so propolis helping endo could be the reason why there is a connection between propolis and improved egg.

Supposed to be taking steroids not because I have increase NK cells (well don't know if have), but because after a couple of failed cycles its another thing to throw in the mix!

So hmm much research to do now and decide a way forward and discuss at planning meeting. I suppose the propolis can be stopped after egg collection because should have hopefully had their desired affect by then and steroids would be  taken after so perhaps not a problem to take both!!!

Sorry if jabbered on, just airing my thoughts!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you have been thinking pix. 

sorry i don't no much about it although will be interested in any replies as i am taking bee propolis capsules and royal jelly capsules hoping to improve egg quality. 
and i hope to take steroids for the assisted hatching.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

i know my head goes in all directions when I should be concentrating on studying, easily distracted lol

I may be talking rubbish need to look into it more.

Oh yeah thanks Queenie, I knew there was a reason for the steroids assissted hatching was wracking my brains! That is another thing I will look into!

Going to trail science journals and look for any possible documented findings


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm my initial thought on this is to stop the bee stuff at ec yet its a tricky sudject as the steriods will lower any nk cells. yet what has the bee stuff done! with nk cells only a certain few are bad for pregnancy! i dooubt it if clinic can give advice on this!

have you put this post down on the immune boards? the girls there no there stuff hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm going to post over on immunes now Kara

thats right Kara, certain levels of nk cells are very good can protect against cancer etc

You're right about clinic. Think there should be a job opening there for research and advice on this area of things, if there was one I'd apply for it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree lol

my uNK cells are CD 56 with +markers i believe


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix with all your study I'm sure you could apply for a job cause I have no idea what you are talking about lol although it all sounds good.definately look in medical journals and try and look up some research that is accredited.that may give you a better answer to your question.you could then present the research u found at clinic.they can not go against accredited research.good on you for all this research


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jule, I'd do it voluntary if I felt it could help people! There's never really any interest when you ask about such things in clinic, or perhaps not much known so not able to comment. Yet theres so much more to IVF than DR,  stimm, EC and ET!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a look at this link i noticed that some of the girls i speak to in london also are discussing bee propolis. Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246738.msg4070575#new


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Pix I have had similar thoughts about propolis, I'm taking it for egg quality too but I have thought about stopping it after EC - same as zinc as thats supposed to be a natural antibiotic but on the other hand have read its good for implantation. What a minefield.    Would be interested to know what you find.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jule thats brill

How are you doing Marie? Hope tx is going well I do have a read of CRMW to see how you are getting along. Yeah I think best to stop it at EC. I wish there was a more of a professional interest in all these things in clinics then we'd know! I'll keep you up to date with what I find


----------

